# New Truck Fever



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Chris and I went and looked for new 2500 suburbans today. Met with the cousin of a good friend who is the sales manager at a chevy dealer. He did a 250 mile radius search and found a handful of subs that would fit the bill.

The only glitch is the 10k trade in value on the yukon and the 39k price tag on a new sub AFTER the employee discount.........







YIKES!!!!!!!

Granted it's a 7k savings over regular price, but man that's still a ton of money for a truck!! I'm not about to spend 40k so I can save 7









I'm starting to feel much less feverish now









Mike


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

Gotta look used. $25,000 for my '04, and that was last November.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Mike,

agree with j1mfrog.....go used. I paid about 26K for an 03 with only 13K miles on it last year. Still under factory warranty, even.

But you gotta agree, the 3/4 ton is a SWEET machine!









Mark


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Sticker shock is certainly one way of curing that fever. $40k seems pretty high, tho. My 3500 was $34k, but it has a diesel which adds $5k and it's a 4x4. Maybe you should look for a pickup. I bought mine last March. I'm not sure what they cost now with all these incentives going on. Maybe less than what I paid.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I think we will be looking used, hard to find a good one though.

V,

Tried to show the DW a 2500hd pickup, she started walking towards one, said no way and turned around. The english gent salesman who was helping us while we waited for the salesman we knew started making jokes about gun racks in the window and bales of hay in the back. I thanked him very much for that (he was a nice guy with a good sense of humor) and we started looking for the much more expensive burbs.

Mike


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Mike,

You could not twist her arm??? My wife is as "suburbanite" as they get and she can not even tell there is a "NRA" sticker under the tint in the back window!









What is really nice is that we have seating for six adults. Last week I had three adults, two kids and 18-12 foot sheets of drywall, fifteen gallons of mud, 30- 8 foot 2x4's and other assorted junk.

Plus you can get a couple yards of mulch in the bed with no problem. A week after I got the truck, I went to our local recycling center and picked up a few yards of mulch for free.

Lets say thhat the DW is now converted in the ways of P/U's. She has since added a tonneau cover.









All told.....$23,800 on the road, before I put anything down on the truck.

I don't know if this helps........but.......

Good Luck in your search!

Tim


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Tim, that was quite a load, but even at that, you should have been able to put a couple rifles in the gun rack on back window and I'll bet you even had enough room for a few bales of hay on top of the load.









I guess things are different here than they are in NJ, Mike. My daughter would kill for an F-150 (F-250 even better) and she isn't even a country girl. She just likes to sit "above the fray" when driving in Seattle. Here in N. Idaho, I would guess that at least 50% of the rigs in a high school parking lot are pickups. You don't see the kids driving too many of those hopped-up foreign cars.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I don't know................. I think if I could just get her to drive it, she'd love it. She love's the yukon and the way it drives. We'll see.

Mike


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Ha Mike
I have learned one thing( you can't force them to try something if they don't want too)
Peg won't drive my old truck she it was too big!!!
Hang in there Mike.

Don


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Man you got the fever BAD Mike.

Good Luck

John


----------



## wercertifyable (Jun 23, 2005)

I am one of those people who are very careful (retentive?!?) when forking out that kind of dough. I like the Silverado and Sierra crew cab trucks. They can tow quite a bit and can be very nice inside. I have spent 3 days on the 'net' looking. A nicely equipped Sierra 4x4 with 3:73 posi, Bose 6 speaker system, buckets, heavy duty suspension, trailer tow package, osrv mirrors lists at about 36,000, and after incentives is about 29,000. I ended up getting the Silverado Crew cab with the 4:10 gear, but won't have it for a little while longer. Good luck, it will work out.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> Granted it's a 7k savings over regular price, but man that's still a ton of money for a truck!! I'm not about to spend 40k so I can save 7 wink_smilie.gif


Yep, that's how I broke the fever too! It was fun to look though, and even test drive one or two.

Look around for later used types. My dad just traded in his '02 Escalade for a used '05 lease turn in. It has 8000 miles on it, and the dealer added a 100,000 mile warranty to sweeten the deal. The late model used market is taking a big hit with all these new car deals that are out there.

Tim


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

For all you fellas that think a Suburban is the only way to go, consider this. Our F250 crew cab is one big TV. We got the captains chairs in front, but most such trucks you find on dealer's lots have the front bench with fold-down console. The truck is so roomy that you can easily carry six people with the front bench and huge rear seat. The rear seat is even roomier than the front, unlike some "full-size" pickups that I won't mention. And if you think the Lariat F250 is lacking in the luxury department, I guess you haven't seen one.

But the real reason to get a (gasp) pickup is for pulling a 5er. We're looking ahead a few years and giving ourselves that option. Last time I checked, SUVs weren''t quite up to the task. If you get the feeling that the Super Duty pleases me, you got that right!!









Bill


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Yikes the Yukon was only that much! Wow these rebates and uncle bubba's first cousin best friend prices are really hurting folks that bought a few years ago.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Yeap, a pickup does give you the 5 option while sacrafices nothing. Really pleased with my 3500, but if you want to have a BIG 5 option, then look at an F-350. I have no idea what an F-350 costs when compared to a 3500, but it may be close in today's market. And, the difference between a 3/4 ton and a 1 ton is not all that great. Depends on what your future plans are. Sometimes I wish I had gone the F-350 route with the GVWR of 11,400, but at the time (only 4 months ago) it was a lot more money. Still, no regrets -- love my Dodge.


----------



## Joe_650 (Jul 21, 2004)

I got my F350 here in Alaska for 34K after the 7K for my trade in. I got a Lariat edition fully loaded with the 6.0L Diesel. I took our 23RS down to Seward and seriously conquered those hills. At times I didn't even know the TT was there. Ford is now matching the employee discount that GM is giving so it might be worth a look. Also if you like the extra passenger space Ford makes the Excursion in diesel and they are offering good prices for those.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Thanks for the input guys, not really interested in a diesel as a daily driver for my wife.

Unless GM starts making a quad cab with 3rd row seats, we won't be getting a pickup







.



> Yikes the Yukon was only that much! Wow these rebates and uncle bubba's first cousin best friend prices are really hurting folks that bought a few years ago.


Dealing with the cousin of a friend isn't always positive, I didn't feel comfortable telling him I think he's trying to lowball my trade.

We are going to see what he comes back with tomorrow. We probably won't do anything unless there is a very large envelope of cash on the doorstep tomorrow morning.

Fever's gone for today









Mike


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Mike, look at Kelly Bluebook.com for a rough estimate on what the Tahoe is worth. They have a fairly good finger on the market, and will tell you what you can expect for a trade, what a dealer will sell it for, as well as what you can expect if you sell it yourself. You most likely will get less then wholesale on the trade from a dealer. They want the Tahoe on the their lot even less then you want it in the driveway next to the new 'burb.

Tim


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Thanks Tim, did that, it's worth about 12.5k as a trade according to kelly.

Mike


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

camping479 said:


> I don't know................. I think if I could just get her to drive it, she'd love it. She love's the yukon and the way it drives. We'll see.
> 
> Mike
> [snapback]43824[/snapback]​


Mike, I am serious here, if you want to do a day or two swap, you are more than welcome to try my 2500HD. I have a 2" ball on it. (not sure what your trailer uses) and have a prodigy mounted.

Some people are "funny" about letting others drive their vehicles, I'm not one of those people.

Doug


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

vdub,

Before we bought the F250 PSD, I drove them all (Ford, GM and Dodge, that is). I gotta say, the Cummins is one sweet engine. What a power band!! Or should I say torque band. It's a mile wide.

In fact, all three had qualities that stood out. The Super Duty won me over because as a package, it's a lot of truck. The Powerstroke sure can pull too. But whatever pickup we get, we're gonna love it.

Bill


----------



## firemedicinstr (Apr 6, 2005)

Sorry guys the only way to cure a fever is to...................................................................................

Buy an Armada.................
We don't own a MINIVAN anymore







. YEAH

We have been a minivan family for over ten years.







Now we have the 'yota and a red brawn 2005 Armada with tow package.

Cant wait to take it out.

take care,


----------

